# IPEDs in the media



## musclemedia (Nov 6, 2017)

IPEDs are often compared to class A drugs in the media but most people who use them want to better themselves.

I work for a media company and want to talk to someone in the South East area who uses them about why. They can be anonymous.

I'm not on this site to spy on anyone and work for TV so the stuff you talk about is useless to me anyway. Feel free to throw me out but please leave my post up in case anyone does want to speak out about why they use steroids. Using them is not a crime. We just want an insight.

Thanks for reading. I'm at [email protected] or on 07505430687.

Please help us give this some balance! Sorry to invade your space.


----------



## jakes (Jun 1, 2017)

;/

Works for media company, doesn't use a proper email address or phone number.

Avoid at all costs. He is trying to destroy us.


----------

